# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  De 0 a Mago en dos días. Curso para vuestros amigos envidiosos ;-)

## TxemaGico

Hola, a todos:

aquí os dejo una propuesta de cursos muy muy interesantes, diferentes y económicos ¡¡y que incluyen tu debut sobre un escenario real en una sala!! 

Para vosotros que estáis empezando (los juegos son de efecto realmente fuerte, algunos de creación propia y os enseñamos, sobre todo, a saber crear vuestros propios juegos y a ponerlos en práctica, de verdad, en vuestras situaciones cotidianas)

O para vuestros amigos un poco fritos de vuestro éxito al veros hacer siempre magia a vosotros ;-) Les encantará (¡¡y podéis venir a verles actuar!!)

Ea, aquí va la info:

www.aprendermagiamadrid.com

*¿Cómo funciona?* 


1. Vienes 2 días.

2. Te enseñamos a hacer 5 cosas muy bien hechas. Y muy, muy* impactantes.*

3. Te enseñamos cómo hacer magia de la buena,* de verdad*, e infnitos trucos con esas 5 técnicas y a usarlas para asombrar a todo el mundo en tus situaciones cotidianas reales.

4. Te damos *todo el material* necesario.

5. Te ayudamos a prepararte y actúas sobre el *escenario de un teatro* con público real.

6. Te llevas, además, el *vídeo* y *fotos* de *tu actuación de magia*.

Y obtienes un descuento permanente sobre cualquiera de nuestros otros cursos de magia, clases especializadas de magia con cartas, magia con monedas, magia de escenario, magia para niños, cómo crear juegos de magia ...

¡¡Y todo está incluído en el precio!!

Intenta apuntarte

Tenemos versión y diversión para niños y versión y diversión para adultos.

-Magia con monedas.
-Aparición, desparición y multiplicación de objetos cotidianos.
-Magia con cartas. No te enseñaremos truquitos conocidos por todos. Te enseñaremos a hacer increíbles proezas mágicas que nosotros usamos normalmente sobre el escenario y que no podrás creer cuando las veas... Y, sin embargo, las harás: tienes nuestra palabra.
-Magia con gomas elásticas y con bolas de gomaespuma.
-Objetos rotos y recompuestos...
-Magia de escenario.
-Cómo seguir aprendiendo magia.
-¡Material incluído!

----------


## FrankyAker

joder y que no haya nada en mi ciudad como esto.. tengo envidia de los que viven en ciudades grandes con círculos mágicos, sitios donde reunirse, cursos como éste.. qué suerte que tenéis al poder enriqueceros más y conocer a más gente!

----------


## TxemaGico

Me alegro de que te guste la idea, Franky. Y no te preocupes, hombre, todo se andará...;-)

----------


## julioso

pero tal y como lo expones bajo mi punto de vista suena a.. somos los crea truqueros, porque hacer una atuacion con eso aprendido :O
y decir que enseñas 4 cosillas para sorprender..
cuanto vale¿?

----------


## FrankyAker

no creo que sean crea truqueros, por lo que he estado leyendo te enseñan a nivel basico.. eso crea aficion y si ademas te aconsejan y enseñan como moverte en un escenario como enfrentarte a la escena ect.. joder pues esta muy bien, cuando sale un curso que te enseñan efectos, que te dan oportunidad de una actuacion que por lo que he leido seria tipo teloneros de profesionales.. te estan dando unas garantias de todo.. me parece un poco mal que se le llame crea truqueros, vamos que ojala fuese aqui en cadiz que yo no me lo pensaria.. aprender varios efectos bien aprendidos de la mano de gente que sabe lo que hace y que ademas te den oportunidad de luego sacarlo en una actuacion, pues oye yo no lo llamaria que ya fuese a ser un mago en dos dias o quizas si, mago es el que crea magia y la magia es aquello que ves reflejado en los que te ven ilusionados hacer algo imposible posible, asi sea un juego sencillisimo o atravesar la muralla china xD.. en fin que estaria muy bien aprender. En fin me enrollo intentando dar mi punto de vista, que para mi me parece bien este tipo de cosas y que deberian hacerse en mas sitios al menos para los que empezamos.

PD: no tengo relacion con la empresa ni es mi primo el que da los cursos.. solo que me encanto la idea y queria salir un poco en su defensa con mi opinion mas o menos acertada quien sabe. Es la mia simplemente.. un saludo!

----------


## pujoman

Esto es en serio? i que enseñais...porque tirarse a una piscina sin agua...duele!

----------


## S. Alexander

Anonadado me hallo, esto va de coña, ¿no?

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## pujoman

Y por cierto...me parece una falta de respeto GRAVE decir de 0 a MAGO en dos dias...los que realmente se dedican a eso...que crees que pensaran que venga "alguien" que ha aprendido hacer 5 cosas, se venda por una miseria y le quite la faena de un profesional...porque se cree MAGO...es que hay cosas que sinceramente, si amas a la magia...porque las haces? No se tu trayectoria ni se quien eres...pero oye...si quieres hacer clases, hazlas, nadie te lo prohibe...pero si lo haces, hazlo bien. Por 4 cosas (bueno 5) que enseñas...crees que realmente has creado a un mago?  :O11:  
Los que llevamos mas de X años (AÑOOOOS) en la magia y ni si quiera nos catalogamos como magos, vemos estas cosas y te deprimen....cualquier sistema es bueno para ganar dinero...ese es el objetivo del curso, o almenos es lo que me das a pensar. No valoro si es etico o no...pero no puedes aprender magia en 2 dias...vas aprender hacer 4  cosas (bueno 5)...y pongo en duda el nivel ofrecido, que me da igual sinceramente...no hay que abarcar la carrera de un profesional....a lo que promocionas...es como si te digo "Soy ingeniero informatico" viens tu i dices: "os enseño a ser informatico en 2 dias:como formatear tu pc"....
bueno, dejo esto que me hierve la sangre... Por el bien de la humanidad y de la magia (si realmente la amas) no hagas estos cursos...y si los haces...almenos cambia el nombre del estilo "Aprendre a sorprender a tu familia" (ojo, he sido muy benevolo en el titulo...)

un saludo!

----------


## FrankyAker

yo solo lo veo como un eslogan, no creo que haciendo el curso ya seas un profesional o que vayas a tener giras y tal xD me parece bien que hagan un curso donde te enseñen efectos te orienten y te den la oportunidad de tener una actuacion. me parece que se dramatiza un poco con el eslogan y no es para tanto, dicen claro lo que enseñan y como lo hacen, no te prometen que vais a salir de alli en dos dias para trabajar en teatros y tal.. o almenos asi lo entendi yo.

----------


## pujoman

> ... no te prometen que vais a salir de alli en dos dias para trabajar en teatros y tal.. o almenos asi lo entendi yo.


 Disculpa,...te dicen que actuaras en un escenario con publico real...en 2 dias!!! Lo graban porque puede ser memorable! jaja

----------


## renard

Me recuerda un libro,como ganar a Boby Fischer en 2 dias.

----------


## Alonso76

Saludos!

Con los tiempos que corren yo puedo entender que si el trabajo no sale, me lo invente, pero hombre, si vas a hacer algo así, que ya no me meto en la moralidad, allá cada uno con sus cosas, quizá no es el mejor sitio para publicitarlo, un foro que leen y postean profesionales, porque lo normal es que se sientan ofendidos, sea eslogan o no. Además de decir pocas cosas favorables de tí. Me explico, sin intención de ofenderte, solo porque quizá debas replantearte la publicidad. Yo, sin conocerte, la información que me da el texto de tu mensaje es que no eres profesional, ya que si yo que soy un simple aficionado, sé que esto es cuestión de años, un profesional más todavía. Que sea para "vuestros amigos envidiosos" da mucha información de a quién va dirigido y cual es el objetivo, algo de lo que un profesional rehuiría, ya que yo, sin serlo, rehuyo. Y como estos, más detallitos que dicen más de lo mismo. No sé no sé... Yo lo reenfocaría si lo que quieres es algo de calidad.

----------


## Prendes

ay la leche!

----------


## julioso

Existen cursos de iniciacion muy buenos, existen cursos de iniciacion no tan buenos pero sigo con mi opiniion al frente: esto asi enfocado es un creatruqueros que acabaran en el youtube. Como michos que he visto con una fliper tirando dos al aire y haciendo desaparecer una.
Puesto que vuestra cuenta es nueva pasaros por el foro presentaros y habladnos de vuestra experiencia.
Si me decis que es para niños es la unica justificacion que veo que vallan dos dias a pasarlo bien y ya.
Ppero claro menores de 13 en el foro? Humm
Vueno solo digo :shock : shock

----------


## Javi Drama

Si el problema no es el slogan o lo que quieran vender...es que lo estan publicitando en el sitio menos adecuado. Cuando la crisis aprieta agudizamos el ingenio y hay que buscarse las habichuelas.

No voy a entrar en decir nada de frases como "te enseñamos a hacer cinco cosas muy bien hechas" porque en dos días...no aprendes ni a coger la baraja ni a voltear una carta y mucho menos a moverte en el escenario (ups siempre me pasa lo mismo...al final lo digo) así que...

Suerte con la aventura.

----------


## rubiales

> joder y que no haiga nada en mi ciudad como esto.. tengo envidia de los que vive en ciudades grandes con circulos magicos sitios donde reunirse, cursos como este.. que suerte que teneis de poder enriqueceros mas y conocer a mas gente!


En tu provincia tienes muchísimos magos y muchísimas reuniones; Cádiz, El Puerto, Puerto Real, Jerez, Sanlucar, Rota....

----------


## TxemaGico

Hola, gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Y Franky, efectivamente no somos amigos, pero lo podemos ser cuando quieras ;-)

La verdad es que creo que es evidente que no se trata de vender ninguna mentira ni de transmitirle a nadie que vaya a salir de allí siendo mago...

Aunque, ojo, consideraciones sobre este curso en concreto aparte, la esencia de la magia se puede aprender en un año o no aprenderse jamás en 40 de profesión (o sea, cobrando por vivir de ella). Un gran cocinero mejora todos los días, pero un señor que lleva 40 años en una cocina no tiene por qué ser un gran cocinero. La clave está en tu objetivo, a dónde quieras llegar y que te dediques a crear en vez de a aprender. A veces es inevitable aprender y todo suma, pero intentar evitarlo... sólo cuando tengas tu base y tus objetivos claros, coge lo mejor de los demás como herramientas... si no, a lo más que llegarás es a ser uno más... quizás cobrando mucho, quizás saliendo en la tele, quizás respetado por la comunidad mágica... pero no por la Historia ;-)

Ea, el caso es que el curso está enfocado precisamente a hacerle FÁCIL y adsequible a la gente coger aficción y experimentar la vivencia de ponerse sobre un escenario. Es más fácil entrar por lo poquito que ofrecer un curso de iniciación (ojo, donde se enseñan juegos que a mí me dan vergüenza y sin hacer ninguna incidencia en lo que es crear MAGIA) súper-caro (para la percepción de un profano)

Bueno, que se agradecen mucho las sugerencias. Por cierto, si queréis verme, este sábado actúo a las 22:30 en El Caldero de Cobre haciendo un espectáculo un tanto especial... sorpresa ;-)

----------


## Mago Nico

> En tu provincia tienes muchísimos magos y muchísimas reuniones; Cádiz, El Puerto, Puerto Real, Jerez, Sanlucar, Rota....


 Que por cierto, este sabado 24 habrá una gala de magia benéfica aquí en Arcos, y actúo yo, y tres fantásticos magos (Luis Neila, Manu Gomez y Magic Jose que precisamente es de San fernando), en un espectaculo, con mucho humor, grandes ilusiones y mucha magia, si quieres puedes acercarte.

Tratando el tema, creo como bien han dicho antes que no se puede ser mago en dos días, lo que si que puedes es sorprender a tu familia, otro cosa la veo dificil!

Pd: Aprovecho para meter la publicidad de la gala ya que es benéfica, si no fuera así no lo haría!!

----------


## TxemaGico

Claro que no se trata de ser mago, hombre, ni de quitarle el trabajo a nadie... Oye, gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios y siento a los que les haya molestado.

La actuación en el teatro no es para quitarle el trabajo a nadie sino para que te veas tú con la ilusión de haber compartido tu

Ingenio y tu salero con la gente.

Los magos a ls que os apetezca venir a ver de qué va esto, estáis más que invitados!!

----------


## Mago Nico

TxemaGico, lo unico que ha podido molestar es el nombre del hilo, ya que hay muchos que se lo curran mucho. Un saludo, y espero que os valla bien!!

----------


## TxemaGico

Hola, Nico, muchas gracias. Yo creo que todo el mundo intenta currar mucho con ingenio, ilusión y tesón, al menos yo, en lo que llevo de vida no he conocido a nadie que no lo haga así. El título trata de llamar la atención, que es que diciendo "Un curso que está muy bien, hombre, de verdad, que sí..." se me antojaba un poquito más difícil. En cualquier caso, jo, lo siento por aquellos a los que os haya molestado y gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia conmigo.

----------


## MagDani

Realizar e impartir talleres o cursillo de magia está muy bien (siempre que estén bien realizados), creo que el nombre del hilo (igual que lo piensa Nico) es el que ha sido poco afortunado en este foro de aficionados y profesionales.

Creo que ya lo has aclarado suficientemente bien, no te preocupes.
Espero que tengas mucha suerte ánimo y al toro.

----------

